# *PICS* from Car Show For A Cause - Japan Relief - Colt State Park



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some photos from the car show I attended over the weekend in Rhode Island.


BMW by GQjai, on Flickr


BMW by GQjai, on Flickr


Mitsubishi by GQjai, on Flickr


Infiniti G37 by GQjai, on Flickr


Infiniti G37 by GQjai, on Flickr


Mitsubishi by GQjai, on Flickr


Mitsubishi by GQjai, on Flickr


BMW by GQjai, on Flickr


BMW by GQjai, on Flickr

*More pics here*


----------



## Oman_BMW (Jun 28, 2009)

Luv the cars


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## the540wgn (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice!
The silver one in the second shot is an M3 right?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Come on, TL, you can do better than that.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

the540wgn said:


> Nice!
> The silver one in the second shot is an M3 right?


yep, E46 M3



Dave 330i said:


> Come on, TL, you can do better than that.


yea maybe next time....


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks


----------

